# How did Jhumpa Lahiri do it?



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

American writer Jhumpa Lahiri's latest book was written in Italian, and in it she talks about living in Rome for a year. 

As I understand it, non-EU citizens like Ms. Lahiri can stay in a Schengen country for 90 days out of every 180, and then must leave--unless they have a visa.

So how did she, and her husband and children, stay in Italy for a year? :confused2: Does anyone here happen to know?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Look her up online. She was born in the UK. But her parents moved to the UK when she was 2 and she has US citizenship. Her husband may be an EU national (judging from his name), but it's also possible they simply got visas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

